
Ask HN: Why is my post not visible when not logged in? - ioninja14
I recently posted a Show HN link, which I can see when going to my submissions page: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;submitted?id=ioninja14<p>However, when not logged in (i.e. viewing that page from an Incognito window), the post is not visible. I also couldn&#x27;t find it on the newest Show HNs page shortly after posting. It would explain why the link has no upvotes or comments at all.<p>I&#x27;m just wondering why this is happening? Is it a bug, or has my post been deleted? Thanks for being patient and helping me with this issue.
======
gus_massa
It looks like it was autokilled, perhaps it's a false positive in the spam
detector. Try sending an email to the mods hn@ycombinator.com

The tanks looks very similar to some previous games, but the game mechanics is
different. Did you write the game? Are you using some library for the
graphics?

------
chatmasta
I can see it now (maybe someone vouched for it). If it was flagged and marked
dead, you wouldn’t be able to see it while logged in unless you toggle
“showdead” to true in your HN user preferences.

(I recommend toggling this. Often flagged comments are quite interesting.)

------
cam3ham
shadow ban

